# Power



## Persimmon

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if you can help me out with something.

I've been struggling to figure out whether the word *Power* (meaning of strength),(pouvoir) as it is in english, is known/understood around the world.

Do you think that the majority of people in your country know what power means in Portuguese?

Any helps would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Vanda

> word *Power* (meaning of strength)


Well, I think they do. Força= potência.


----------



## curlyboy20

No Peru há muitas bebidas "power" (energizantes) mas aquele significado (energia) é o único que a maioria de peruanos conhecem.


----------



## Persimmon

Thank you guys!!!!....you've been really helpful!!!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Muito usado no Brasil como força, potência, energia.


----------



## almufadado

A palavra inglesa entrou no léxico Português através da publicidade (propaganda (pt-br).

Exemplos 
"Power-drink" = bebida energética

"Power-wheels" =  usado no _tunning _de carros

Uma marca de artigos para a barba tem varios produtos com power directo na marca/embalagem.

Os detergentes da máquina em tempos usaram muito, alguns na própria marca outros na embalagem mais tiveram de "regredir"  para "poder de lavagem" "poderoso a tirar as nódoas" pois a escolaridade do publico alvo é muito baixa.

Em Portugal nas classes etárias até aos 35 anos "todos" percebem o que quer dizer. Mas se for para um produto o correcto é usar *"poder de...".*


----------



## Carfer

The majority? Hardly (I'm talking about Portugal, of course).


----------



## Alecrim

Mais significados de *power: *controle, governo, poder, capacidade, força, potência, energia
Exs: The party came to power at the last election - O partido chegou ao governo nas últimas eleições.
To have somebody in your power - controlar alguém. 
Nuclear power - energia nuclear; Wind power - energia eólica
In power - no poder, no governo
The great powers - as grandes potências.


----------



## almufadado

Alecrim said:


> To have somebody *under *your power - controlar alguém.



"It's in your power(s) to have someone under your power." =
"Está ao teu alcance ter alguém sob o teu dominio."

More :
"The power to be " - Os que podem (exercer o poder).
"to have the power to" - poder (verbo) fazer/realizar
"Power surge" - Descarga eléctrica (terra/raio)
"Power line" - Linha de alta voltagem (europa) / Linha eléctrica 
"


----------



## coolbrowne

Ladies and Gentlemen, if I may:

It seems to me that the original question was not about how many different uses _we_ can find for the word "power" _in English_, but rather about our perception of the understanding of that (untranslated) English word by the great unwashed masses ("a plebe ignara", so to speak).

After all, as translators, we must realize that we are a statistically insignificant parcel of the general population, in terms of knowledge of foreign (non Portuguese) words and I, for one, am not in the least bothered by my own insignificance 

Till we meet again...


----------



## De paula

Regardless of what percentage of the Portuguese native speaking population are able to understand the meaning of the word *power*. In my opinion, One should refrain from using the English word in a Portuguese context, since there is a perfectly functional equivalent word in Portuguese.

Then again, that's just in my opinion!


----------



## coolbrowne

I do agree with you on this point (e _estou careca_ de dizê-lo ):





De paula said:


> ...One should refrain from using the English word in a Portuguese context, since there is a perfectly functional equivalent word in Portuguese...


Nonetheless, I don't believe the original question (that is, the thread theme) addresses this aspect.

Regards


----------



## dec-sev

Alecrim said:


> The party came to power at the last election - O partido chegou ao governo  nas últimas eleições.


Hallo!
I don't particularly like _governo_ as equivalent of _power_ in this sentence and would opt for _poder_. I'm interested in what insignificant parcel of the general population  thinks about it.
I mean a party can be the second or even third voted during elections, but still delegate his representative to the government.


----------



## Alecrim

almufadado said:


> "It's in your power(s) to have someone under your power." =
> "Está ao teu alcance ter alguém sob o teu dominio."
> 
> More :
> "The power to be " - Os que podem (exercer o poder).
> "to have the power to" - poder (verbo) fazer/realizar
> "Power surge" - Descarga eléctrica (terra/raio)
> "Power line" - Linha de alta voltagem (europa) / Linha eléctrica
> "


 
Relativamente a power no sentido de controle, encontrei o seguinte exemplo no Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary: _to have sb *in your power*_ (= to be able to do what you like with sb)


----------



## Alecrim

dec-sev said:


> Hallo!
> I don't particularly like _governo_ as equivalent of _power_ in this sentence and would opt for _poder_. I'm interested in what insignificant parcel of the general population  thinks about it.
> I mean a party can be the second or even third voted during elections, but still delegate his representative to the government.


 
In terms of translation, in this particular sentence, maybe poder should be a better option, I agree.


----------



## Nanon

Eu ouvi "a semana foi *power*" (muito puxada) em "portunglês do Brasil", sobre outros usos em outros países não posso falar.
Hope this addresses the original question because the meaning is stress (strong pressure) rather than strength or control.


----------



## coolbrowne

*Nanon*, esta foi *money* 


Nanon said:


> ..."portunglês do Brasil"...Hope this addresses the original question.


Não sei se ainda se usa mas
_Money_ (pronunciado *MÔ*-nei ) = na mosca, beleza, jóia​It is a corrupted rendering of "on the money"

Salut


----------

